# Flux Bindings....



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

got DMCC light at the end of last season, haven't used them yet.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

I plan to demo several pair this season and buy a pair.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

As soon as Flux have canting options I will buy them right away. I love Flux but my knees hate them.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Stay tuned then....


Basti said:


> As soon as Flux have canting options I will buy them right away. I love Flux but my knees hate them.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

What the Flux? Still the shop favorite here at P3.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Stay tuned then....


Oh, do you know something that I don't?


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm like Ms Cleo.... I predict the future. 


Basti said:


> Oh, do you know something that I don't?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

LadyFlinstone said:


> I'm like Ms Cleo.... I predict the future.



Are you a Flux rep? 

I'm assuming so as your original post came off as spam. What's the point of this thread? Share some info or GTFO. :dunno:


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Just curious. It's an open forum... right? 



LuckyRVA said:


> Are you a Flux rep?
> 
> I'm assuming so as your original post came off as spam. What's the point of this thread? Share some info or GTFO. :dunno:


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was going to buy the RK30's but the guy at my shop convinced me to buy the K2 Hurrithanes instead. I'd love to buy some Flux if they weren't over-priced.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Are you a Flux rep?
> 
> I'm assuming so as your original post came off as spam. What's the point of this thread? Share some info or GTFO. :dunno:


She's with Flux.

She just shared some info. Canting is coming to Flux it seems.

Some extra dampening options while we're making suggestions, LadyFlintstone? :laugh:


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeaaaa that is on the improvement list too! I appreciate the suggestions. That's why we're on the forum! To share info, and get info. What do you want? I want to hear it. 


jdang307 said:


> She's with Flux.
> 
> She just shared some info. Canting is coming to Flux it seems.
> 
> Some extra dampening options while we're making suggestions, LadyFlintstone? :laugh:


----------



## ryan lambert (Aug 6, 2012)

i have a pair of ds45s and some dmcc lights. im gonna be a flux addict for a while.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Just curious. It's an open forum... right?


Open as in posting pointless spam like this?



LadyFlinstone said:


> Who is getting Flux'd up this season?


Nope


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> I was going to buy the RK30's but the guy at my shop convinced me to buy the K2 Hurrithanes instead. I'd love to buy some Flux if they weren't over-priced.


They aren't overpriced. Probably shoulda bought RK30's. The highback on those is actually useable.

I haven't heard of canting in Flux... 2014?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Nivek said:


> They aren't overpriced. Probably shoulda bought RK30's. The highback on those is actually useable.
> 
> I haven't heard of canting in Flux... 2014?


I'll second this. I'm using them on my park flat and find the stiffer urethane in the highback (rk30s) this year to be a nice combination of soft and responsive.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I actually like having reps around in this forum if they listen to what people say about their brands and make suggestions to change things for the better.

From what I've seen and heard, there won't be any canting options for 2013. They're probably fishing for suggestions for the 2014 season. Which is fine with me, even if it's kinda late.

I've ridden 2012 RK30s and TT30s and I loved them both, except for the mentioned lack of canting and the sub-par cushioning. I can live with the little cushioning though because it gives you loads of board feel. They're crazy light, comfy, customizable and the ratchets are smooth.

So, dear Flux Rep: Make them cant their stuff (preferably natural canting like the Forum simmer down or the Burton autocant) and you will sell more product. Besides, it's a market standard that a progressive brand should offer his customers.

You're welcome


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Some extra dampening options while we're making suggestions


I'm a huge Flux fan and this would be my #1 suggestion. If you gave me the choice between canting and a softer, more cushioned footbed, I'd take the softer more cushioned footbed every time.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Thaaaaaankss! I appreciate the support. I am trying to change things for the better... not spam out. That's not my style. 
You are right in that the 2012 do not have canting options... but it is something that we have brought to the table for future lines. 
Not saying when, or what, or how... but stay tuned. Our fine line of Japanese engineers are on it and out to make it epic, so we'll see.
Thanks again for your suggestions. It's great to hear what the real world thinks. 



Basti said:


> I actually like having reps around in this forum if they listen to what people say about their brands and make suggestions to change things for the better.
> 
> From what I've seen and heard, there won't be any canting options for 2013. They're probably fishing for suggestions for the 2014 season. Which is fine with me, even if it's kinda late.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm pro-canting but not sold on more cushioning. Problem with to much cushioning, I lose response and feel from my bindings. Besides, how much shock absorption can be created? Flux, K2 and Burton are the bindings I'll be demoing this winter.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nito said:


> I'm pro-canting but not sold on more cushioning. Problem with to much cushioning, I lose response and feel from my bindings. Besides, how much shock absorption can be created? Flux, K2 and Burton are the bindings I'll be demoing this winter.


Dampening doesn't automatically mean more cushioning right? Like raiders with the airbags and phantoms with that bushing thing they have which looks awesome. K2 and Their harshmello. Hell even the 12 malavitas were comfy.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

bseracka said:


> I'll second this. I'm using them on my park flat and find the stiffer urethane in the highback (rk30s) this year to be a nice combination of soft and responsive.


I wanted them but they were going for $230 at my shop! I honestly would have enjoyed them better considering I broke my highback on the Hurrithanes before the season ended, but $230 is alot for a pair of bindings.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

The RKs are definately worth the price of admission. 


Stoked to hear that canting options are coming, you guys should try them out as a late season upgrade for the Alpha baseplate. A couple different pad sets with different canting and padding options would be great accessories to customize the feel of the binders.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I will second what has already been said: I require dampening and canting for my old and destroyed knees and ankles. As such I feel my binding options narrow rapidly and do not currently include Flux even though I would like to. 

My short list currently: used k2 Uprises last year, falling apart after a season, but very comfy and solid/responsive..

1. Burton Cartel
2. Raiden Machine
3. K2 Company

You guys make sexy bindings but I can't shop for them the way the 20 year old urban riders do.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

That would be a great idea! It would give people a lot more options... hmmm
Thanks for the ideas 


duh said:


> The RKs are definately worth the price of admission.
> 
> 
> Stoked to hear that canting options are coming, you guys should try them out as a late season upgrade for the Alpha baseplate. A couple different pad sets with different canting and padding options would be great accessories to customize the feel of the binders.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Hopefully Flux can give you something that'll suit you in the upcoming lines. We are looking into it....... because I'm loookin to snowboard until I'm 70+.....


snowklinger said:


> I will second what has already been said: I require dampening and canting for my old and destroyed knees and ankles. As such I feel my binding options narrow rapidly and do not currently include Flux even though I would like to.
> 
> My short list currently: used k2 Uprises last year, falling apart after a season, but very comfy and solid/responsive..
> 
> ...


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

I think maybe identify yourself as a rep (e.g. Hi, Flux Bindings PR rep here) , even have it in your profile, and share some real approved info instead of spreading "info lite" e.g. rumors, stay tuneds, etc. I appreciate that manufacturers are taking the initiative to research forums and engaging in non scripted interactions.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! Heyyyo! I'm Kara... I work in house at Flux. I like to say my title is resident bosslady. Any questions or suggestions about Flux I'm always stoked to hear! [email protected] 
Shedddd happy!


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Heyyyo! I'm Kara... I work in house at Flux. I like to say my title is resident bosslady. Any questions or suggestions about Flux I'm always stoked to hear! [email protected]
> Shedddd happy!


I love my shed too! :cheeky4:


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

do you happen to know when the new flux bindings will be available for purchase?


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

We just started shipping out to shops! They will be available for purchase in the next week. Keep an eye out!


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

*Wth*

Wow Flux, I didn't know 4 days of riding pow could do this to a binding. On the good side it still worked like that and was able to ride the last day with no problems.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

gstboy said:


> Wow Flux, I didn't know 4 days of riding pow could do this to a binding. On the good side it still worked like that and was able to ride the last day with no problems.


Damn! You still rode it in that condition?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

gstboy said:


> Wow Flux, I didn't know 4 days of riding pow could do this to a binding. On the good side it still worked like that and was able to ride the last day with no problems.


Damn, these are SF45s right? Hard to tell on my phone.


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

alex12 said:


> Damn! You still rode it in that condition?


Yes I only noticed it when strapping in after I had bought my ticket so I was expecting it to break but surprisingly it did not and was able to go the whole day. 



LuckyRVA said:


> Damn, these are SF45s right? Hard to tell on my phone.


Yeah SF45's bought em in the summer but this was my first time using them, straight out of the plastic in the box.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

On my most recent trip, a riding partner of mine had a toe strap rip in half (the other toe strap was already replaced) and the high back adjuster fall off...and I have heard this from more than one person...

Anyone else have quality problems with Flux? Both dudes said they love em when they aren't broken...are they worth switching from Cartels?


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

My buddy is on the DS30s. They ride awesome and are sooo comfortable. That said, I'm just waiting for that toe strap to break. I just don't see how it won't happen after a while especially when it's a park binding and will take abuse.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I have dmcc lights myself, but only 6 days on them so far. The last day I put on them was the hardest as I did a snowboard clinic. I was learning to drop smaller cliffs, launch cat tracks and other such things. Being a newer rider none of my landings were pretty which I imagine puts a lot of stress on the bindings, but they took no damage at all. So far so good and I love them.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

The toe ramp on one of my SF45s is kinda broken. It still rides well enough, but one of the tiny plastic pieces they use to adjust the toe ramp fell off. I don't know how much longer the other one will last.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The toe cap on one of my SF45 bindings is starting to rip as well. I have about 20 days on them. They're still fully functional though.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey forum-ers.... I work in-house with Flux Bindings, and take care of any and all warranties..... Flux prides itself on creating the greatest bindings in the world and we are*extremely sorry for any problems or breaks you may have encountered this season. On a case-by-case basis, Flux will be replacing any and all pieces that break immediately. Please refer any warranty issues to [email protected] and I will help you out. Send a photo of what is wrong so I can forward it to our design team. Hell, if you mention you saw this post on the forum I will load you up with some stickers and stuff. I will continue to provide the best customer service possible--- especially if you are having issues. Hope to help ya out


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Hey forum-ers.... I work in-house with Flux Bindings, and take care of any and all warranties..... Flux prides itself on creating the greatest bindings in the world and we are*extremely sorry for any problems or breaks you may have encountered this season. On a case-by-case basis, Flux will be replacing any and all pieces that break immediately. Please refer any warranty issues to [email protected] and I will help you out. Send a photo of what is wrong so I can forward it to our design team. Hell, if you mention you saw this post on the forum I will load you up with some stickers and stuff. I will continue to provide the best customer service possible--- especially if you are having issues. Hope to help ya out


I kinda hope mine break now so I can have free stickers.....


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

haha... hit me up! I'll get you some. I got the hooks on stickers. hahaha [email protected]


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

LadyFlinstone said:


> haha... hit me up! I'll get you some. I got the hooks on stickers. hahaha [email protected]


You have mail! :yahoo:


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea when the toestrap somehow managed to fall off my dmcc-lights, they gave me some sick stickers with the replacement.


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

Mine may be a pretty big replacement.. glad it didn't break all the way and was able to finish my day.


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

*Thank you Flux!!!*

Thanks for the new base, I'm sure the first break was a fluke and this one will last for years to come. Thanks for the great customer service!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

sweet tee. glad to see they got you taken care of.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi ladyF I send a email to you from italy with a picture of my dmcc 12/13 broken toestrap, the Italian dealer is asking me €20 for new toestrap of ds (different color)
Thank you


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

LadyFlinstone delivers! I would just like to say that I have requested stickers from several companies this season and none have delivered, yet Flux does in under 7 days! I am a Flux for life!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Did she send you those sweet hipster glasses or did you acquire those all by yourself? :cheeky4:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Did she send you those sweet hipster glasses or did you acquire those all by yourself? :cheeky4:


I did acquire those all by myself, they are mine. Used them for reference, and they aren't really that big of frames, and to note I have been wearing them since I was 18, now 30. Plus I am a geek/IT nerd so I am allowed to wear them...lol


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

wow.. sent LadyFlintstone an email, lets see if she sends me some lovin'


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

WOOOOTTT! got a bunch of stickers in, and LadyFlintstone even threw in a cap and an air freshener! Thanks Flux! You guys are awesome!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

earl_je said:


> WOOOOTTT! got a bunch of stickers in, and LadyFlintstone even threw in a cap and an air freshener! Thanks Flux! You guys are awesome!


What?!?! A cap as in a hat?? I am so buying burton next year.


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks flux I received my new caps in Italy for free; many many thanks


----------



## n_jay888 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bought my 12/13 dmcc lights before the season started and i am loving them. Just bought a new 2013 skate banana board (orange/black) this week and planning to buy another pair of flux bindings. I was thinking of getting the 2013 RK30's in orange. Any thoughts regarding this bindings? Are my dmcc lights better for the skate banana? Please advice. Thanks


LadyFlinstone can you hook me up with flux stickers, cap and air fresheners too?


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

The dmcc is always better!!!!!!!!


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

sounds like flux customer service is on their game... i know what kind of bindings im getting next


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Hit me up... I can help you out-- [email protected] 
The DMCC lights are going to be more responsive, and obviously lighter than the RK's. The RK's use a urethane highback-- urethane is generally a little heavier than other materials, but it is also very tweakable. If you ever picked one up you are able to move the highback side to side, and still keep a solid spine so your not taco-ing the highback when you are carving front to back. The DMCC light is going to be a tad stiffer than the RK becuase it uses a carbon infused fiberglass in the baseplate, and a super tough nylon through the highback. The highback still remains pretty soft flexing because of the design of it... you can see the milled out sections in the highback would give it a softer feel. 
Comparably, the RK's are going to be a little softer, and heavier than the feel of the DMCC lights. However, they both should be epic on a skate banana because they are both pretty buttery. 
The DMCC's are a different story... those are the stiffest ones in our line. 
Have you checked out the videos on our vimeo page? That explains a little bit... vimeo.com/fluxbindings 
Hope this helps. Let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

earl_je said:


> WOOOOTTT! got a bunch of stickers in, and LadyFlintstone even threw in a cap and an air freshener! Thanks Flux! You guys are awesome!


We keep this snowballing someone's getting a pair of bindings in the end!


----------



## n_jay888 (Jan 17, 2012)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Hit me up... I can help you out-- [email protected]
> The DMCC lights are going to be more responsive, and obviously lighter than the RK's. The RK's use a urethane highback-- urethane is generally a little heavier than other materials, but it is also very tweakable. If you ever picked one up you are able to move the highback side to side, and still keep a solid spine so your not taco-ing the highback when you are carving front to back. The DMCC light is going to be a tad stiffer than the RK becuase it uses a carbon infused fiberglass in the baseplate, and a super tough nylon through the highback. The highback still remains pretty soft flexing because of the design of it... you can see the milled out sections in the highback would give it a softer feel.
> Comparably, the RK's are going to be a little softer, and heavier than the feel of the DMCC lights. However, they both should be epic on a skate banana because they are both pretty buttery.
> The DMCC's are a different story... those are the stiffest ones in our line.
> ...



Thanks LadyFlinstone! I just sent you an email. I would definitely watch the videos on vimeo to get more insight. Flux is the best! :thumbsup:


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

LadyFlinstone said:


> The DMCC's are a different story... those are the stiffest ones in our line.
> Have you checked out the videos on our vimeo page? That explains a little bit... vimeo.com/fluxbindings
> Hope this helps. Let me know if you have other questions!


Would DMCC's be terrible for the little park I ride? im mostly out of the park but would I most likely have a bad experience with them while in the park?


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Its all preference. The reason behind why people would want a soft binding for the park is for more of a skate like, looser style-- for making heavy presses and boning out that niftyshifty. If you like having a more solid binding with response you will have no problem with the DMCC in the park. I actually thought I liked soft bindings.... I usually ride Bear and Mt. High and was riding the softer models... the RK and the DS and was happy with them. Now that I switched to the SF (which is similar to the DMCC in stiffness) and I found that I like a stiffer binding for everything. It is super quick when you're initiating turns and twisting tricks, then really stable when your flying fast and landing big jumps. 
Yaaaaow! Happy Friday! go board!!


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

I guess I gotta just try something haha, thanks ladyflinstone


----------

